# Your favorite cutter and pic of it



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

What is your favorite cutter? Myne is undecided yet if i like the V cutter or double blade gullitine cutter. 

But i am curious of yours.


----------



## 1DrunkGator (Aug 3, 2010)

I use a cohiba double blade gullitine, got a good deal on it and it works everytime. Sorry no picture- dont have my camera.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

A little search will get you a lot of threads on the Cutter subject! :lol:

...And most about 2!...Palio & Xikar!

Both are good, But this is my favored!!....


Next on my cutter list will be a XiKar "V" cutter! ...:ss


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Ive had quite a few cutters but a friend gifted me one of these. Its all I have used for months now.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I stick with my Cuban Crafter. It was $12, and I've never had a bad cut yet.


----------



## LordJ81 (Jun 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I stick with my Cuban Crafter. It was $12, and I've never had a bad cut yet.


This


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

any new cutter here! im poor so anything new is nice, i think i am going to buy a cuban crafters in the near future tho. i did get a new cutter along with my new and first humi and a lighter for fathers day.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Gold plated 2010 IPCPR Colibri Cutter. Its the Saints colors which is my favorite NFL team. I don't use the cutter, its only for show.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

68 Lotus said:


> A little search will get you a lot of threads on the Cutter subject! :lol:
> 
> ...And most about 2!...Palio & Xikar!
> 
> ...


+1 on the Palio!:first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

My Fave is the xikar vx (v cut)


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

68 Lotus said:


> A little search will get you a lot of threads on the Cutter subject! :lol:
> 
> ...And most about 2!...Palio & Xikar!
> 
> ...


Love my Palio


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)




----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

thebayratt said:


> Gold plated 2010 IPCPR Colibri Cutter. Its the Saints colors which is my favorite NFL team. I don't use the cutter, its only for show.


Nice Shawn!


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

The bottom of my lighter is my cutter of choice.


----------



## Klinksta (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't have any cutters, i just use a sharp knife... probably should invest in one if I start smoking a lot.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Only have one, the Cuban Crafter. Don't have a photo of it by itself, so you get a group shot...


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

My Zino cutter, Ronson JetLite, and chat cigar of choice a few nights ago. I also use a cheapie punch from time-to-time.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I've been using my pocket knife since I lost my Xi3 last weekend. I let Shawn (Oldmos) use it the other night, here is a pic...


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

buhahaha, Can I please see the cigar that thing is supposed to cut?


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

SmokinSpider said:


> buhahaha, Can I please see the cigar that thing is supposed to cut?


Sure, my girlfriend used it before I let shawn borrow it, heres that pic,


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

My Fave is the xikar vx (v cut ):tu:tu


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

Picked it up on cbid for like 12 bucks


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

68 Lotus said:


> A little search will get you a lot of threads on the Cutter subject! :lol:
> 
> ...And most about 2!...Palio & Xikar!
> 
> ...


Mine as well!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I used cheapies for a while, until I got tired of replacing them when they got dull after a week or two.

I bought a Xikar Xi2 as an upgrade, and to try out the teardrop style of cutter and loved it. Broke it once, mailed it back to Xikar and got it back within a week. Awesome.

I later bought a Palio. It actually seems to cut cleaner than the Xikar. Had an issue with it as well, mailed it back to the vender and had a new one within a week. Awesome warranty.

I recently read a review (here) of the Xikar MTX Multitool scissors, found them on sale on the Monster and snatched one up. It's my current favorite. It's not a chore to use, but it takes a little more attention than a guillotine, so I only use it when I'm at home. It adds a little more ritual to the experience, IMO. And it yields the cleanest and most precise cut of any cutter I've ever used.










The verdict - I really like all three of these cutters, and still use them all depending on the cigar and the situation and my mood. I highly recommend all three.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Apparently the Cuban Crafters cutter is the official cutter of the WSBS. Looks like all three of us have one! Great minds, ya know.

I've also got one of these for the torps:










Not only functional, but it's also fairly cool-looking.


----------



## saintjacques (Jun 9, 2011)

i got a don salvatore in the mail and i can say it's smooth as butter, although i cant post a picture of it because of my numbers


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Xikar v-cut, love this cutter, recommend to all. Need more cigars to cut with it. :dude:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

That Xikar V-cutter is nice. It will most likely be my next purchase since I just broke my V-cutter.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a Xikar 009 Punch (but the finish is coming off, so no pics! LOL  and a Palio. The Xikar is on my keychain, and its a "just in case" thing... I pretty much only use the Palio. 

Speaking of warranty... My Palio had a small problem with the guide rail, so I took it to Serious (they are a Palio Retailer) and asked if I could return it there (didnt buy it at Serious), the lady said sure and handed me another, and took my old one. I started to show her the problem, and she just laughed, 
It doesnt matter" she told me with a smile  Love that kind of no questions asked warranty!


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Palio would be here the right answer for me; but to add an picture here you should own one first


----------



## Cajun (Jun 29, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Apparently the Cuban Crafters cutter is the official cutter of the WSBS. Looks like all three of us have one! Great minds, ya know.
> 
> I've also got one of these for the torps:
> 
> ...


I always thought that these looked like a really cool gadget, but I always imagined that there would be too much slop in the blade for my liking. Are there only two moving blades or three?


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

View attachment 56470


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I got this little v-cutter in a bomb last week!








Just a little plastic cutter...works great though!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Cajun said:


> I always thought that these looked like a really cool gadget, but I always imagined that there would be too much slop in the blade for my liking. Are there only two moving blades or three?


Two blades in the perfect cut, three blades in the scissors. The scissors cut VERY nicely, and you're right - very cool. The only complaint I've heard is that due to the middle blade there is a difference between the cut of the first blade and that of the third blade. You might feel a little ridge on the cut end of your cigar. I notice it if I look, but who cares - doesn't effect the draw or anything else.

Plus, they're far less expensive than you'd think. DosCaballos even sells them on e bay now.


----------



## Cajun (Jun 29, 2011)

Great, I was curious what kind of cut the three blades would produce. Seem like a cool tool for at home smoking, a bit less convenient on the go though.


----------

